# Shenandoah crossing



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Will be at the resort in a week just wondering what the fishing is like there ? I love to bass fish any help will help


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Who knew....I was expecting it to be on the Shenandoah River not a lake near Lake Anna....I would guess your target fish will be Bass, Bluegill and Catfish (although I don't know the lake)


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Haven't fished there in years, but there is/was good bass, crappie, bream, and chain pickerel if I remember correctly. Not sure about the catfish. Small jigs around cover should get you on a good mess of crappies.


----------



## RoyVa (May 13, 2013)

There are some nice bass in that lake, also pleanty of bream, crappie and chain pickeral.
Not sure if you are bringing a boat but if so, you will be not far from Lake Anna.
Standard fresh water fishing for this time of year, late and early day, deep structure if you can find it during mid day etc etc...


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks guys looking forward to fishing the lake. I will be using Lures Rubber worm Red EYe shad and a few surface lures early morning and late afternoon.


----------



## RoyVa (May 13, 2013)

Tom,
Baby Bass colored super flukes on a 4/0 hook are normally good in this area as well. Also, while you are in the area, the town of Gordonsville has a little place called the barbecue exchange that offers some of the best wood cooked barbecue a fellow can find-anywhere.
If you like history, this area has many many historical sites fomr thres presidents homes to more than a hand full of battlefields from the war between the states.
If interested, hit me back and I can offer you some great places to see.
Roy


----------

